# Galit ka kanino



## shidi

Hi everyone, 

Can someone help me by translating for me what does "galit ka kanino" means? As the title stated it's tagalog 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## niernier

Its a question. It means, "With whom are you angry?"


----------



## shidi

Maraming salamat


----------

